# ce n'è / ce ne sono



## scriptum

Buongiorno a tutti!

Ce n'è troppi / ce ne sono troppi

Sono le due frasi ugualmente corrette? Significano la stessa cosa?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Lula_

_Ce ne sono troppi_ è corretto. 

_Ce n'è troppi_ lo diciamo spesso noi toscani, ma è un errore. _Troppi, _infatti, indica un plurale, perciò è necessario il _sono _(come c'è/ci sono).

Se invece parli al singolare, la frase corretta è _Ce n'è troppo/a_.


----------



## Meruzio

Lei è veramente sicura che il sintagma: _-ce n'è... troppi-_ sia uno solo e sia scorretto?
 Ce ne sarebbe da discutere!


----------



## Lula_

Direi che grammaticalmente è scorretto, bisognerebbe controllare meglio su una grammatica che purtroppo non ho qui con me. Secondo lei è corretto? E perché?


----------



## elenosca

posso chiedere un' altra cosa che riguarda sempre plurale e singolare?
si scrive:
Bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevedono di stampare
oppure
Bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevede di stampare


----------



## Lula_

Guarda questo thread e questo link 
Le due possibilità sono accettate.


----------



## scriptum

Molte grazie a tutti!


----------



## Meruzio

Lula,
Diciamo che il parlante intenda affermare qualcosa in modo sintetico...
 Magari: _Ce n'è_, lo usa riferendosi al soggetto sottinteso ..._troppi_, come aggettivo riferito al complemento oggetto, anch'esso sottinteso. Cose che ritiene ambedue ben individuabili dall'interlocutore... es: La gente ignorante è spesso paragonata ai somari... gente ignorante, somari...


----------



## ursu-lab

scriptum said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Ce n'è troppi / ce ne sono troppi
> 
> Sono le due frasi ugualmente corrette? Significano la stessa cosa?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Secondo il Renzi-Salvi (Grande Grammatica di Consultazione, vol. I p.126) è accettabile anche "ce n'è"* "in certe varietà dell'italiano*". In generale "_*il verbo si accorda con il SN postverbale"*_.*

Quindi:
ce ne sono troppi 
è la versione più universalmente accettata, insomma, più comune.

Ma "ce n'è troppi" è accettata, quindi non si può dire che sia scorretta.

*"Si tratta di quelle varietà in cui non è obbligatorio l'accordo tra verbo e soggetto postposto." (Renzi-Salvi,...)


----------



## scriptum

Lula_ said:


> Le due possibilità sono accettate.


Lula,
con tutta la paura che ho di contraddire un'italiana nativa, la frase "pagine che si prevedono di stampare" mi sembra un po' strana...
Si tratta di una costruzione impersonale, nevvero? 
"Pagine" è un complemento di "stampare", e quindi non può concordarsi con "prevedere"?
Spero che non ho detto qualche cavolata.


----------



## scriptum

Mille grazie Ursu-lab!


----------



## Lula_

Scusatemi, allora secondo i libri sull'italiano neostandard sono accettabili anche frasi come

"La mela gliela do" (cfr. Salvi-Vanelli, non ce l'ho qui e non posso ritrovare le pagine) o altre cose un po' sconvolgenti, ciò non toglie che se io scrivessi una cosa simile in una traduzione sarei radiata dalla lista dei collaboratori.

Una cosa è l'italiano scritto, una cosa è l'italiano parlato. Per me nello scritto "Ce n'è troppi" non andrebbe usato.


Scriptum,

personalmente anch'io userei "fare una stima delle pagine che si prevede di stampare" perché è impersonale.


----------



## Meruzio

Lula,
 in linea di  massima valutiamo pure l'opportunità stilistica nello scrivere e nel parlare ... ma non possiamo concordare affatto se lei dice che: -_ce n'è tanti_ -è un errore...
Altrimenti, se teme una radiazione, corregga pure Dante e Leopardi.

_"Grandine grossa, ed acqua tinta, e neve Per l'aere tenebroso si riversa" (Dante)_

_"Mentre tutti gl’infimi si credono illustri, l’oscurità e la nullità dell’esito diviene il fato comune e degli infimi e de’ sommi." (Leopardi)_


----------



## ursu-lab

Meruzio said:


> Lula,
> in linea di  massima valutiamo pure l'opportunità stilistica nello scrivere e nel parlare ... ma non possiamo concordare affatto se lei dice che: -_ce n'è tanti_ -è un errore...
> Altrimenti, se teme una radiazione, corregga pure Dante e Leopardi.
> 
> _"Grandine grossa, ed acqua tinta, e neve Per l'aere tenebroso si riversa" (Dante)_
> 
> _"Mentre tutti gl’infimi si credono illustri, l’oscurità e la nullità dell’esito diviene il fato comune e degli infimi e de’ sommi." (Leopardi)_



Che cosa c'entrano questi esempi con la domanda del thread (V "esserci" presentativo con S postverbale)?  
Ce n'è uno / Ce ne sono due / Ce ne sono troppi 

Esattamente come col verbo "volerci", anch'esso presentativo e procomplementare, si usa:
ce ne vuole uno / ce ne vogliono due / ce ne vogliono molti.


@Lula, nemmeno io scriverei mai "ce n'è troppi", e sono d'accordo sul fatto che una qualsiasi casa editrice lo correggerebbe senza nemmeno consultare il parere dell'autore del testo, a meno che non si tratti di una licenza poetica o l'autore non pretenda il contrario dall'alto di un'autorità che, credo e senza offendere, nessuno dei membri di questo forum ha ancora raggiunto...  M'immagino la faccia di un editor o di un correttore di bozze che si sente dire: - Ma come! L'usavano anche Dante e Leopardi!  


Sempre a proposito del Renzi-Salvi, la grammatica è comunque chiara: "... in *certe *varietà...", "... *quelle *varietà in cui..." -> *non *l'italiano standard.



			
				Scriptum said:
			
		

> Spero di non aver detto qualche cavolata.


----------



## fabinn

"Ce n'è troppi" si può tollerare nel gergo colloquiale, non certo nell'italiano scritto, dove l'unica forma accettabile è "Ce ne sono troppi", con buona pace di Dante, Leopardi, Boccaccio e Cino da Pistoia


----------



## elenosca

Lula_ said:


> Guarda questo thread e questo link
> Le due possibilità sono accettate.





Scusa Lula,
ma siete l' unica discussione che e' abbastanza attiva oggi quindi provo a chiederti un' altra cosa.
Secondo te si scrive:
modifica al testo
o 
modifica del desto

grazie
Ciao
Elena


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non sono Lula, ma spero di poter rispondere lo stesso.

Dunque, Ele, come al solito dpende dal co-testo, cioè dalla porzione di testo che precede e da quella che segue l'espressione da te citata. A esempio, all'interno d'una frase che parli di "apportare modifiche ... testo", metterei certamente "al". Ma "la modifica ... testo è stata operata per non ferire i sentimenti ....", credo possa contenere sia "al" che "del".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## King Crimson

elenosca said:


> posso chiedere un' altra cosa che riguarda sempre plurale e singolare?
> si scrive:
> Bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevedono di stampare
> oppure
> Bisognerebbe fare una stima delle pagine che si prevede di stampare





elenosca said:


> Scusa Lula,
> ma siete l' unica discussione che e' abbastanza attiva oggi quindi provo a chiederti un' altra cosa.
> Secondo te si scrive:
> modifica al testo
> o
> modifica del desto
> 
> grazie
> Ciao
> Elena



Ciao Elena, anche se non sono un mod, ricordati che c'è una regola che ci impone che ci sia un solo argomento per ogni discussione e in questo caso, inoltre, le domande che poni sono già trattate in altri thread.
L'ovvia conseguenza di ingolfare un thread con argomenti diversi (senza considerare il rischio che il thread venga chiuso) è che un utente che cerca risposte su un certo argomento non le trovi perché stanno in una discussione sotto altro nome.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Non vedo dove sia il problema a dire "ce n'è troppi"... Stiamo sfociando in un ipercorrettismo da macchietta (vedi "a me mi"). Se moltissimi scrittori italiani l'hanno usato (e non a sproposito, ma con parsimonia) ed è tranquillamente usato in toscana, ma anche altrove (dunque scongiuriamo il suo uso regionale) perché dovrebbe essere errore? Per altro moltissimi grammatici (anche gli ultimi come Gabrielli, Serianni) ne danno un buon parere. Poi è chiaro che non si usa per qualunque cosa, ma ciò non implica che in alcuni casi esso non sia migliore che il corrispettivo "ci sono" (anche nei plurali riconducibili, per estensione, ai nomi collettivi).
A me poi nessuno l'ha mai corretto (e non vedo perché te lo debbano correggere, un editore non è un garante della lingua, vedi Calasso che fa scrivere le minuscole dopo i punti espressivi).


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

fatto salvo che in un Forum linguistico come il nostro è praticamente impossibile evitare atteggiamenti volta a volta "tradizionalisti" e "modernisti" o, più propriamente, "prescrittivisti" e "descrittivisti", mi sento tuttavia di dover esprimere una certa stanchezza di fronte a queste benedette discussioni sul "si dice così" -- tanto inteso come "va detto così", quanto come "noi diciamo così". 
Il riferimento poi al fatto che, per es., una certa forma la usino i fiorentini (o i toscani in generale) mi lascia indifferente, se non addirittura infastidito. I fiorentini dicono tante cose che i più avveduti fra loro sono i primi a considerare errate ("Ho visto Anna e gli ho detto...", " Te e io si va via", ecc.) o assai discutibili, come l'ubiquitario raddoppiamento fono-sintattico.
E' pur vero che qui siamo nella sezione "solo italiano", ma spesso mi chiedo quale impressione possano trarre dalle nostre discussioni gli amici apprendenti l'italiano come lingua straniera: forse l'ennesima ammirazione per la plasticità delle nostre parlate, ma anche un pronunciato disorientamento. 
Dico male?

Tanti saluti.

GS


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma infatti, caro giorgio.
Però proprio a questo punto non possiamo permetterci di dire che questo è giusto o meno su opinioni campate in aria, mi sbaglio? Non dico che i fiorentini abbiano ragione su tutto (diceva Gabrielli che il fatto che l'italiano sia di base toscano non implica che ogni cosa detta da un toscano di oggi debba essere preso come oro colato, ma bisogna guardare a cos'è valido) io in questo caso parlo di uso nazionale.


----------



## ABI_666

Tornando alla "disputa" ce n'è troppi / ce ne sono troppi, se qeuste espressioni le parafrasiamo mantenendo lo stesso identico significato originale, abbiamo:

ce n'è troppi -->  qui essi è troppi
ce ne sono troppi --> qui essi sono troppi

E mi sembra piuttosto palese che la prima espressione, per quanto usata da molti, sia errata. Del resto non capisco per quale motivo un'espressione grammaticalmente sbagliata venga sostenuta da alcuni come corretta solo perché la usano in tanti. _Qual'è_ scritto con l'apostrofo si trova anche in alcuni giornali e riviste, ma lì è distrazione (o ignoranza?) dello scrittore, e non licenza poetica


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Allora, in primo luogo il qual è con l'apostrofo, seppure per me non accettabile, non è indice d'ignoranza, ma di una precisa scelta di alcuni: per essi si tratta di un elisione e non di un troncamento (per quanto opinabile, ci si può sforzare di non insultarli troppo, non credi?)
Quanto al fatto di c'è/ci sono, è più complesso di come lo poni. Si tratta a mio avviso di un'estensiva usata in particolari casi, come quando il soggetto è un gruppo abbastanza omogeneo da formare un nome collettivo. 
_Hai visto quegli stupidi? Eh, sì: di quelli lì c'è n'è troppi ormai. 
_Inoltre non vedo come debba essere scorretto dato che qualcuno, prima di scriverlo, si è posto la domanda se esso fosse giusto o meno, non credi?
Se no finiamo come quelli che dicono che "a me mi" non si può dire e invece si può dire eccome (e ugualmente "ma però" e "poi dopo").
Per fortuna, l'italiano è molto più complesso di quanto alcuni possano credere.


----------



## Lula_

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> _Hai visto quegli stupidi? Eh, sì: di quelli lì c'è n'è troppi ormai.
> _



Come dicevo in uno dei miei primi post, una cosa è l'italiano scritto e uno l'italiano che usiamo nel parlato. Personalmente non scriverei mai la frase dell'esempio di Cosimo, però la dico e la sento spesso. Ciò non toglie che, secondo me, è una forma che non va scritta in un testo. Dobbiamo anche chiederci a che tipo di testo o frase faceva riferimento chi ha iniziato il thread. Lasciatemi però dire che mi sembra che spesso si prendano queste discussioni sul personale e si voglia fare sfoggio delle proprie conoscenze anche in modo arrogante quando in realtà si tratta di confrontarsi semplicemente su certi argomenti. Ripeto che io non potrei mai permettermi di scrivere in una traduzione una frase simile, nonostante sia toscana. Più di mille polemiche bastava dire che questa costruzione è tollerata/usata/giusta eccetera nel colloquiale e se qualcuno ha una grammatica che l'accetta anche nello scritto ci dica titolo, autore e pagina, così impariamo tutti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Caro Giorgio, dici benissimo


----------



## Lituano

Salve Giorgio! Sono assolutamente d`accordo con te!


----------



## scriptum

Lula_ said:


> è una forma che non va scritta in un testo


Però viene cantata in opera.


*Tosca* _(sospettosa)_ 
Ridi? 
Quegli occhi cilestrini già li vidi...
*Cavaradossi* _(con indifferenza)_ 
Ce n'è tanti pel mondo!...


----------



## ABI_666

Sarà, ma io continuo e continuerò a considerare _a me mi_, _ce n'è troppi_, _qual'è_, _ma però, _eccetera come errori fino al giorno in cui almeno il 50%+1 di tutti i moderni dizionari di italiano sosterranno che non lo sono.

Per quanto riguarda i riferimenti a testi di autori classici, illustri o meno, tendo a considerarli il meno possibile per vari motivi, tra i quali:

1) la lingua italiana di più di 2 secoli fa non era certo uguale alla lingua italiana del 2011, e di dizionari non so neanche se ne esistessero
 2) nelle poesie, nelle canzoni e in generale in tutte le opere governate da norme metriche ed esigenze ritmiche va sempre considerata la licenza poetica, che è una "scusa" per ammettere l'utilizzo di un'espressione errata (ma che errata rimane, se no il termine "licenza poetica" non avrebbe _raison d'être_)
3) la forma "sbagliata" può essere stata una precisa scelta dell'autore in funzione del fatto che il personaggio che sta parlando non sia un pozzo di conoscenza. O pretendiamo forse che in un libro il protagonista contadinotto parli sempre in italiano erudito?

Per quanto riguarda invece la questione della distrazione/ignoranza da me sopra citata, è vero quel che dice Cosimo Piovasco, ossia che per _alcuni_ (pochissimi, invero) sarà anche una precisa scelta, ma per altri... beh, cerchiamo di non sopravvalutare la cultura dall'italiano medio, per favore.


----------



## Sempervirens

scriptum said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Ce n'è troppi / ce ne sono troppi
> 
> Sono le due frasi ugualmente corrette? Significano la stessa cosa?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.



Retorica, carissimi tutti, si tratta di una figura retorica, che avrebbe anche un nome: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sillessi/

Che cosa sarebbe la lingua senza la retorica?


----------



## chipulukusu

Ciao Sempervirens, pur essendo tutt'altro che esperto di grammatica, mi sento di concordare con te. Di questo "coso" qua, della sillessi insomma, _ce n'è_ a volontà in inglese, ad esempio.

D'altra parte se cambiamo un poco la frase:

_C'è n'è una grande quantità di esempi nel mondo

Ce ne sono una grande quantità di esempi nel mondo

_siamo proprio sicuri di poter dire che la prima frase e l'unica corretta e la seconda assolutamente sbagliata? In questo caso un inglese sarebbe esattamente del parere opposto.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Vi prego, non iniziamo a tirare in ballo l'inglese (o altre lingue) adesso 

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## Sempervirens

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Sempervirens, pur essendo tutt'altro che esperto di grammatica, mi sento di concordare con te. Di questo "coso" qua, della sillessi insomma, _ce n'è_ a volontà in inglese, ad esempio.
> 
> D'altra parte se cambiamo un poco la frase:
> 
> _C'è n'è una grande quantità di esempi nel mondo
> 
> Ce ne sono una grande quantità di esempi nel mondo
> 
> _siamo proprio sicuri di poter dire che la prima frase e l'unica corretta e la seconda assolutamente sbagliata? In questo caso un inglese sarebbe esattamente del parere opposto.



Ciao, chipulusuku. Mah, guarda, io non mischierei tanto la _Nutella _con la _marmellata di castagne.
_
Tornando ai verbi, che  mantengono *da migliaia di anni* la bella abitudine di coniugarsi, posso scegliere tra:
Un alto *numero *di persone in estate *va *al mare/ Un alto numero di *persone* in estate *vanno *al mare. 

Avere a disposizione un gran bel repertorio di strumenti grammaticali con i quali posso a mio piacimento formare frasi diverse tra di loro retoricamente, beh a me basta e avanza.


Saluti


----------



## chipulukusu

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao, chipulusuku. Mah, guarda, io non mischierei tanto la _Nutella _con la _marmellata di castagne.
> _



Ciao Sempervirens, se intendi di non mischiare l'italiano con l'inglese, ho già fatto tesoro della sgridata di Stella


----------



## alessandro75

La lingua italiana fa il suo corso e si evolve nel corso del tempo. Quindi, capisco i tradizionalisti, ma loro non devono dimenticare che le locuzioni e i lemmi italiani messi nero su bianco in un vocabolario, non sono altro che frutto della lingua parlata.
Quindi non vedo dove sia il problema nel dire "ce n'è troppi". È una locuzione affermata? Direi di sì. E lo dico da abruzzese, non da toscano. Il bello di una lingua è che essa è viva, sennò ora parleremmo tutti ancora come dante e boccaccio... ve lo immaginate?



> Lula,
> con tutta la paura che ho di contraddire un'italiana nativa, la frase  "pagine che si prevedono di stampare" mi sembra un po' strana...
> Si tratta di una costruzione impersonale, nevvero?
> "Pagine" è un complemento di "stampare", e quindi non può concordarsi con "prevedere"?
> Spero che non ho detto qualche cavolata.



La frase è giusta: il pronome "si" può tranquillamente legare con "pagine"
Questo fenomeno grammaticale è presente spesso nell'italiano, lingua che in questo aspetto è sicuramente meno rigida di altre lingue europee, come ad. es. il tedesco


----------

